# neues smartphone, bloß welches?



## AntiFanboy (13. Juni 2011)

*neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

da mein vertrag bald ausläuft() kann ich nun endlich den anbieter und damit mein handy wechseln (t700 von sony )

hier ist mal die seite mit den handys und wie viel sie mit meinem tarif kosten würden : www.drei.at - Handys und Modems

ich dachte an das LG Optimus 2x...

was hält ihr von dem?

oder wollt ihr mir andere vorschlagen? (preisobergrenze 200€ = schmerzgrenze)

was es bieten soll :

- min 800x480 auflösung
- schnell genug für spiele
- min 720p kamera (besser wär 1080p, wie bei LG Optimus 2x)
- 3,5mm klinkenstecker
- 4zoll display
- 6gb speicher


danke schon mal im voraus für eure hilfe

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy

edit : hier eon link zum LG : http://geizhals.at/a605840.html


----------



## PEG96 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Dann nimm das galaxy S2, das ist das beste Handy was du dort bekommst.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nunja, das problem am handy = mir gefällt es überhaupt nicht, und aussehen muss es schon auch nach was


----------



## johannes944 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nicht gefallen? lol  Wenn du das gerät in den händen hälts fällt dir ned auf das es aus plastik ist...ich hab eins


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

und ich habs schon ein paar mal in den händen gehabt!

das galaxy s1 sowie das neue 2!

ich mags überhaupt nicht... 

aber sonst ist eh von denen das LG die beste wahl, oder?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

aaalso ^^ LG Optimus SPeed, ist nen gutes handy aber mit vielen bugs und eigentlich letztenendes doch net so gut ^^

das SGS 2 ist richtig gut bisher das beste was man kriegen kann, aber leider halt in scheiß gehäuse und Verarbeitung.

Würden sie das Sensation von HTC da anbieten dann greif zu!!!

ich hab nen DHD gerootet und gemoddet Software mäßig, und es ist sau schnell, kann Dual Core spiele usw spielen (durch mod) sogar mehr als flüssig ! und würde sogar afst sagen das es ziemlich mit dem LG Optimus speed mithalten kann nachdem ich es gerootet hab (was man heutzutage sowieso amchen sollte) 

aber da das Desire HD auch wie das SGS 2 199 kostet würde ich dir eher zweiteres empfehlen, alles andere wäre verschwendetes geld !


----------



## ile (13. Juni 2011)

Das LG würde ich auch nicht nehmen, lieber HTC.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nunja, das sensation wär auch ein favourit, jedoch gibts das leider nicht bei den shop (anfangslink anschauen)

link zu den verfügbaren handys : www.drei.at - Handys und Modems

alle außer sgs 2, xperia play



> aaalso ^^ LG Optimus SPeed, ist nen gutes handy aber mit vielen bugs und eigentlich letztenendes doch net so gut ^^



die wären?


back to tpoic : 

von den verfügbaren (außer von sgs 2) ist das LG eh das beste oder?

und laut einigen reviews soll die kamera gut sein und zum spiel auch sehr gut sein...

nur die akkulaufzeit würd mich interresieren


----------



## Per4mance (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Das Motorola Atrix sieht noch ganz gut aus und hat gute Ausstattung.

ansonsten wenns älter sein darf nen Milestone 2 oder Desire HD


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

LG ist wirklich nicht so der burner, es sei denn du willst alles ändern software seitig, dann eher schon HTC, wobei ich jetzt schon 2 Leute kenne die mit dem Desire HD z.B. arge Probleme haben (Cover ungenau gefräst, Bugs)

Samsung enthalte ich ich mich, da ich sowohl SGS 1 als auch das 2 habe, du würdest mir eh nicht glauben, dass die Dinger robust sind und dass du im Moment nix besseres als das SGS 2 bekommst.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

wie meinst syoftware seitig alles ändern?



> Das Motorola Atrix sieht noch ganz gut aus und hat gute Ausstattung.
> 
> ansonsten wenns älter sein darf nen Milestone 2 oder Desire HD



bitte geräte nur von hier empfehlen, da  ich  nur zw. diesen auswählen kann : www.drei.at - Handys und Modems


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Softwareseitig meine ich z.B. den Launcher, der bei LG mehr schlecht als recht ist.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

launcher?

kenn mich da ned so genau aus^^


----------



## johannes944 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

ok, das das gehäuse ned so toll is lass ich mir einreden, aber die verarbeitung is echt gut, mir is ned a bisl was schlechtes aufgefallen....!


----------



## DrSin (13. Juni 2011)

Launcher ist der Desktop bzw (teilweise ersetzen/erweitern Hersteller das Framework) und das Menü, wie es bei LG genau genannt wird weiß ich nicht, bei Samsung ist es TouchWiz, Htc hat Sense, Motorola hat Motoblur.


----------



## SveD (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Frag doch mal bei drei an, ob/wann das HTC Sensation verfügbar ist, falls du noch ein paar Wochen warten kannst!


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

da kommen keine handy mehr dazu! - leider

@johannes944 : hast du dieses handy?


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

hab gerade einen testbericht gelesn über das LG...

also alles in einem ist es ein gutes handy, ein update auf das akteuelle android wird es ja jetzt schon geben!

ich lass mir alles nochmal durch den kopf gehen...
bei dem testbericht ist ein link zum G2, und da war ich sehr erstunt.
ich werd es wohl nochmal ''probegreifen''...

an jene die diese zeile lesen und ein galaxy s2 haben, könntet ihr mir sagen wie ihr mit der handhabung zufrieden seit?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

ich kann dir nur sagen, das Update auf Gingerbread bringt dir gar nix !! hat kaum änderungen!! und bei LG sowieso nicht auch wnen ich das Handy nicht schlecht reden mag... aber in den anfangstest wurde es hochgelobt und jetzt wird es nach näheren drauf eingehen etwas niedergetrampelt...

Also bei ANdroid empfiehlt man sowieso die geräte zu rooten also zu flashen weil dann ahste vollkommenen spaß mit dem SP ! ich war baff als ich es tat! 

also wenn du kein problem mit Plastik hast, dann ist das SGS 2 wirklich das beste was du nehmen kannst !


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nunja, ich glaub ich werd mir schon das sgs2 nehmen weil es 2x so viel ram hat, besser gpu und cpu und keine schwierigkeiten hat...


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

richtige entscheidung ! wie gesagt bereuen wirstes bis auf das Gehäuse nicht!


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nunja, damit werd ich schon leben können...
aber auf den bildern sieht es schon etwas besser aus als der vorgänger!


----------



## johannes944 (14. Juni 2011)

Find ich auch. Richte entscheidung mit sgs2


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem akku wie lange de so im schnitt hält?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

hier nen Zitat von areamobile.de "Der Akku fasst 1650 mAh und gehört damit zu den stärksten seiner Klasse. Dementsprechend hält das Galaxy S2 auch länger durch, als die meisten anderen Highend-Geräte – im intensiven Testbetrieb, wenn das Display fast dauerhaft aktiv ist und Wlan, 3G-Funk und Prozessor immer gefordert werden, hielt das Gerät gut 12 Stunden durch. Bei wenig Nutzung dürften sogar 3 bis 4 Tage locker drin sein – ein sehr guter Wert gemessen an Funktionen und Ausstattung."

und hier der volle Test ! wie gesagt alles Top bis aufs Gehäuse.

aber da das Sensation ja nicht zur debatte steht sollteste definitiv zu diesem greifen.

Samsung Galaxy S2 Test | areamobile.de


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

bei denen hab ich auch den bericht über das optimus speed gelesen!

das mit dem akku vom g2 fand ich da leider nicht...

nunja, alles voll nutzen werd ich eh nie...

meistens wahrscheinlich sms, telefonieren und internet
danach spielen, musik videos etc...


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

jaop also kannste von 1-2 tage ausgehen ! ist schon sehr gut bei ausgewogener Nutzung !

und ja areamobile ist echt ne geniale seite für Smartphone Tests.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

gut zu wissen, danke

ein anderes wichtiges kaufargument ist der internespeicher, da g2 hat ja 16GB, man weiß ja nie wie viel man braucht


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

VLC files abspielbar auf dem g2?


----------



## Per4mance (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

was das android handy kann is app abhängig. gibt für alles eig ne app


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

gibts ne vlc app?^^


----------



## jensi251 (14. Juni 2011)

Guck doch im android shop nach.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

ok...

ist es einen von denen : https://market.android.com/search?q=vlc&so=1&c=apps


----------



## jensi251 (14. Juni 2011)

Die sind alle nur dafür da um über WLAN auf die Daten am pc zuzugreifen. 
Gibt wohl keine "richtige" App.


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juni 2011)

Was sind denn VLC Files?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

also vlc macht auffem handy nicht mega viel sinn wie willste da z.B mkv videos gucken? ^^ bei ner Display auflösung von 800x480? ^^

sagen wirs so ich hab nen HD film in glaube Divx format auf meine DHD gesehen und quali war echt übelst gut ^^ sprich vlc ist auffem handy nicht von nöten !


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

ich mein ich hab z.b ein paar folgen von two and a half men, will mir diese am handy ansehen...

muss ich die vorher erst in avi umformatieren (das kann es schon abspielen, oder, das konnte sogat der creative x-fi 2) oder kann ich einfach die datei rüberkopieren?

also mkv kann man nicht abspielen?



> Was sind denn VLC Files?



ganz normal videos


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Das sind ja dann keine VLC Files sondern mkv oder avi oder sonstwas. Aber bisher hat das Handy alles abgespielt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

warte mal...


wie weiß ich welches format ein video is?

bzw umformatieren kann ich es eh!

kann es AVI abspielen?


----------



## DrSin (15. Juni 2011)

Der vlc kommt für android. Dauert nicht mehr lange.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johannes944 (15. Juni 2011)

16 + 32 gb = 48 , ich denke das reicht. Hab mir vor na stunde bei amazon eine 16gb micro sd class 6 um 24€gekauft, das is echt nd viel.


----------



## Per4mance (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

schau aber das das ne schnelle karte ist, die sind eingeteilt in verschiedene geschwindigkeiten


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nunja, ich denke 16gb reichen schon mal...

wenns knapp werden soll hol ich mir erst ne neue


----------



## DrSin (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Mach dir kein Kopf, die reicht dicke, selbst mit einer Class 4 kannst du FullHD Movies gucken


----------



## jensi251 (15. Juni 2011)

DrSin schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir kein Kopf, die reicht dicke, selbst mit einer Class 4 kannst du FullHD Movies gucken




Gut zu wissen.


----------



## johannes944 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

16 GB Klass 6, 23€ inkl versand...bei amazon, sind grad saubillig...


----------



## AntiFanboy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

ja, aber ich denk so viel braucht ich nicht...

ich geb max 1-1,5GB musik drauf, dann kommen apps (wie viel werden die schon brauchen? - 2-4GB?) und dann hab ich noch 10GB frei für videos^^

also das reicht allemal


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

Nunja, mal so ganz nebenbei erwähnt, bei dem LG Optimus Speed scheint es sozusagen die "guten" und eher "schlechten" Geräte geben. Manche beschweren sich über irgendwelche Abstürze/Freezes, andere wiederum (wie ich) sind mit dem Teil richtig zufrieden. Ich hab da ne Custom Rom drauf und das Ding läuft wie geschmiert. Der Aufpreis für das S2 wär es mir ehrlich gesagt echt nicht wert, aber das ganze ist natürlich stark geschmacksabhängig.


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

was ist custom rom?

und ich mein ich will mein handy nicht irgendwie stark verändern damit es gut läuft...(verliert man da nicht die garantie, hat mal wer geschrieben)


----------



## jensi251 (18. Juni 2011)

Eine andere (reine) android Version. 
ja, eig. Verliert man die Garantie. 
Aber goole doch mal ein bisschen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: neues smartphone, bloß welches?*

nunja, und das will ich ja nicht...

ich mein ich will mir ein handy kaufen wo ich so wenig wie möglich verändern will/muss das es rund läuft, und die garantie wie ich schon gar nicht verlieren!

deswegen hol ich mir das g2

unteranderem weil es ne bessere CPU/GPU hat, 1GB RAM (das lg ''nur'' 512) und wegen den 16GB internen speicher...
außerdem soll der akku länger halten und der bildschirm auch besser sein


----------

